# Chapin 20V vs Ryobi one+ 4 gallon backpack sprayers



## Aarsudstrike (Jun 15, 2018)

I have about 5.5-6k square ft of lawn and have been contemplating buying a battery powered backpack sprayer. I've narrowed it down to the Chapin and the Ryobi but would like a bit more help via those who have had hands on.

I like the Chapin as it appears to use all of the liquid in the tank where the Ryobi seems to have an issue leaving about half a gallon of product unused. The Ryobis straps and back rest seem to be better thought out and look more comfortable than that of the Chapin. And lastly the Ryobi comes with a battery and charger but I have not been able to figure out if the Chapin does as well.

What thoughts do you have to share?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The Chapin does include a battery and charger.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

My Chapin 24v also came with the charger and battery. I've used it a couple of times so far this year and love it.


----------



## IowaLawn (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm considering both of these too. Chapin because it seems to be the most popular, and Ryobi because I'm already invested in their battery platform. But I don't like what I've read about the liquid remaining in the Ryobi. Will the Ryobi accept TeeJet nozzles?


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

IowaLawn said:


> I'm considering both of these too. Chapin because it seems to be the most popular, and Ryobi because I'm already invested in their battery platform. But I don't like what I've read about the liquid remaining in the Ryobi. Will the Ryobi accept TeeJet nozzles?


The Chapin and Ryobi both use the same wand/nozzle setup, I believe. I know for a fact the Ryobi will accept teejet nozzles. People have come up with ways to prevent the remaining liquid issue in the Ryobi's. Fish weights on the inlet tube or securing it to the very bottom with some type of adhesive amidst other ways.

I had a Ryobi that I returned to Home Depot because after 3 uses the pressure out of the unit dropped to almost nothing and I'd only get a small trickle out of the hose, handle, wand, and nozzle. I have yet to find anyone else to have the same issue, but I lost my faith in it due to that and I decided to try out the My 4 Sons backpack sprayer.

I just used the M4 sprayer for the first time this week and I have to say that I'm impressed. The build quality and assembly is not as refined as the Chapin or Ryobi, but for the options it comes with I think it's a better value.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm going to ask if you've considered any of the  Sprayers Plus sprayers that I've seen @GrassDaddy and Pete with GCI Turf use. I know one of the models has a jet in it that will agitate the mixture in-tank while it's running, which to me seems like a nice feature to have.

If I was in the market for a new backpack sprayer, I'd look to the 105Ex. Battery powered, wide straps, UV inhibitor on the tank, threads on the inside of the tank, and it looks like its constructed very well. The 100 is the model that has the jet agitation, the 105 is battery powered. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I'm going to ask if you've considered any of the  Sprayers Plus sprayers that I've seen @GrassDaddy and Pete with GCI Turf use. I know one of the models has a jet in it that will agitate the mixture in-tank while it's running, which to me seems like a nice feature to have.
> 
> If I was in the market for a new backpack sprayer, I'd look to the 105Ex. Battery powered, wide straps, UV inhibitor on the tank, threads on the inside of the tank, and it looks like its constructed very well. The 100 is the model that has the jet agitation, the 105 is battery powered. Just my $0.02.


+1.

1. Sprayers Plus

2. Chapin 20V

3. Ryobi


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm having all kind of trouble with my Ryobi sprayer. There seems to be an issue with the handle that will not allow you to spray unless you continue to push down multiple times. It has become very aggravating.


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2018)

I have the Chapin 24 volt. I use it at least 3-4 times per month. It is amazing and does an awesome job. I spray a lot more now and use less granular products. It was a huge time saver for me. Hope this helps!


----------



## Aarsudstrike (Jun 15, 2018)

daviddsims said:


> I'm having all kind of trouble with my Ryobi sprayer. There seems to be an issue with the handle that will not allow you to spray unless you continue to push down multiple times. It has become very aggravating.


The general consensus is if you get a ryobi and it works after the fith use you got a good one. And it is because of this that I am more than likely going with the Chapin.


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

I have a ticket in with Ryobi since I bought the unit over a month ago at Home Depot. The pump has prime so it has to be something with the wand because I can keep messing with it and it will finally start.


----------



## IowaLawn (Jun 18, 2018)

Aarsudstrike said:


> daviddsims said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having all kind of trouble with my Ryobi sprayer. There seems to be an issue with the handle that will not allow you to spray unless you continue to push down multiple times. It has become very aggravating.
> ...


I'm a big Ryobi fan, but I think I'm going with Chapin, too.

What are the differences between the Chapin 20v and 24v besides longer run time? The specs seems mostly identical.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

daviddsims said:


> I have a ticket in with Ryobi since I bought the unit over a month ago at Home Depot. The pump has prime so it has to be something with the wand because I can keep messing with it and it will finally start.


I opened a ticket with Ryobi for an issue with the one i had. The pump would prime, but when i depressed the trigger, it would just trickle out.

Ryobi support said the sprayer had to be taken to an authorized repair center before they would move any further.

I returned it to home depot the next day and got my money back.

I've since bought a My 4 Sons sprayer and have been pleased with it so far.


----------



## njoy1389 (May 6, 2018)

@daviddsims https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2859

scroll down to the last post. That's where I've been squeezing and I haven't had any issues as long I squeeze there. It seems like there isn't even leverage in the plastic trigger mechanism to depress that circled button thing if I squeeze towards the opposite end of the trigger.


----------



## Grassobession (Dec 30, 2021)

daviddsims said:


> I'm having all kind of trouble with my Ryobi sprayer. There seems to be an issue with the handle that will not allow you to spray unless you continue to push down multiple times. It has become very aggravating.


Upgrade the wand to the DFW wand and there is no issue


----------

